
For many millennials, socialism isn't the “dirty word” it once was - rbanffy
https://www.marketplace.org/2018/05/17/economy/millennials-socialism-isnt-dirty-word-it-was-other-generations
======
sharemywin
Socialism 2.0

I think companies should become public after a certain size.

And have more distributed ownership requirements the bigger they become.

And theirs no reason the big companies shouldn't be putting out large
dividends.

------
sbinthree
Many millennials are economically useless, so it's natural to think that an
ego-protecting being would externalize that and ask (beg? steal?) resources
from others. Socialism is better the smaller the the group is. At the state
level? Always a disaster. Intergroup trade is the only way to function
_between_. Look at the "socialist" (not really) countries like China, where
they do capitalism and "trade between" better than almost anyone. Share among
small groups, trade between big ones, don't overspend, fund social programs
with earnings on capital (Norway) rather than cash flow from productive people
(most other places).

